# how to lose weight? which product is the best ?



## wendy (Dec 23, 2010)

How to lose weight ? which supplemen is best or which product is the best?


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 24, 2010)

Diet.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 25, 2010)

First and foremost, diet is essential.

As far as appetite supressents and energy supps, Gaspari Spirodex is quite good in this realm, with less of the thermogenic effects. They offer Phenorex which has 3,3 and 3,5 for thryoid stimulation in order to increase fat burning. Its a top notch thyroidal fatburner. Also, IForce has Adpoxil which is a thyroidal fatburner and aslo has Y in it so if you dont react poorly to Y, Adipoxil will shed some fat for sure.

For non-stims, DS makes Lean Xtreme which is an ECXCELLENT product for cortisol control and ig can be stacked with other fatburners, too. TT-33 from IForce is non stim and is the thyroidal component of Adipoxil which makes it great by itself and for stacking

For stimulant based, non-thyroidal, there is everything from Adrenalean to the HEAT stack from Genomyx which is top notch! There is an awesome promo at Orbit for HEAT+Erase which is sure to get you leaned out fast! Here's the link:  orbitnutrition.com/cart/stacks/pes-erase-genomyx-heat-stack-11.html

let me know if you have any other questions man!

|Z|



Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol..  diet and treadmill !


----------



## |Z| (Dec 25, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Lol..  diet and treadmill !



Of course, diet is essential, the extra edge may come from supplements, its all about using them wisely!


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

All your questions will be answered here my young Padawan:

YouTube - Mad TV - Eat Less, Move More (Crista Flanagan)


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 25, 2010)

Diet and cardio.  Use supps as an edge for when/if you hit a plateau.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't waste dough on crap you don't need. 
Willpower is all the supplement you need. 
BTU's in. BTU's out. Suck it up and put some effort into it. Losing weight is never fun so you may as well get used to it


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont listen to these fools Wendy from China . . Gears are the answer! 








 . . .  now take your crappy herbal products and fuck off!


----------



## MDR (Dec 26, 2010)

wendy said:


> How to lose weight ? which supplemen is best or which product is the best?



A consultation with Built.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 26, 2010)

Meth and cardio.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 26, 2010)

|Z| said:


> Of course, diet is essential, the extra edge may come from supplements, its all about using them wisely!



MAY come from supplements, yes.  I will only ever do ECYA for cutting.  T3, clen, all that other shit never worked for me.


----------



## T_man (Dec 26, 2010)

4 ounces weed + heart attack grill... 



...then u get free emergency lipo


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 27, 2010)

what is your avatar? is that some weed?


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 27, 2010)

Wendy, You say you work for a large supplement company in China. And I wentto the URL in your profile, and it looks like that is true.

So, seriously.  Why don't you know about Green Tea to help with fat loss?


----------



## wendy (Dec 27, 2010)

I just know some supplements to help fat loss. such as fucoxanthin,banana leaf ect ,i want to know more .i think it is better for me .i also want to know more which suppment are most popular in the world. and which product is most popular .


----------



## Rely (Dec 27, 2010)

Eat less move more.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 27, 2010)

Get your fat ass on the tread mill!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 28, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Get your fat ass on the tread mill!



Best answer EVER!  Stop bitching and do something about it.  Put down the freaking cheetos and lard you dip them in and get a healthy diet together.


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 28, 2010)

oufinny said:


> Best answer EVER!  Stop bitching and do something about it.  Put down the freaking cheetos and lard you dip them in and get a healthy diet together.




Actually, I think she is doing some low level market research per her post just above hers.


----------



## Alenjacks (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, Natural products are best to lose body weight. Exercises and natural supplements are very beneficial to reduce body fat specially belly fat of men.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 28, 2010)

Alenjacks said:


> Hello, Natural products are best to lose body weight. Exercises and natural supplements are very beneficial to reduce body fat specially belly fat of men.



No it's not.  It's about 95% diet, 5% cardio.  <1% supps.


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Diet and cardio.  Use supps as an edge for when/if you hit a plateau.


Amen...


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

wendy said:


> I just know some supplements to help fat loss. such as fucoxanthin,banana leaf ect ,i want to know more .i think it is better for me .i also want to know more which suppment are most popular in the world. and which product is most popular .



Well wendy. These are all wonderful questions you are have. The best suppment in the are popular of world is .... how do you say?... Horse Jizz.

It make fat loss great


----------



## TwisT (Dec 28, 2010)

Treadmill.


-T


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Well wendy. These are all wonderful questions you are have. The best suppment in the are popular of world is .... how do you say?... Horse Jizz.
> 
> It make fat loss great



  Yeah we swear by it... we all drink it, it works great baby !

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 28, 2010)

Alenjacks said:


> Hello, Natural products are best to lose body weight. Exercises and natural supplements are very beneficial to reduce body fat specially belly fat of men.


 
Who the phuck gave this guy reps?


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

cardio cardio cardio.....oh and more cardio, and eat healthy, count calories u must burn more that u eat....and more cardio


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 28, 2010)

jbenmedic said:


> Who the phuck gave this guy reps?


 
There we go! I negged his ass!


----------



## acarroll7715 (Dec 29, 2010)

EC stack 

or 

clen.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 30, 2010)

I freaking hated clen orally; gave me epic shakes and I would get horrible hot flashes and never helped with losing weight or appetite.  ECYA in conjunction with a revised diet and upping cardio to about 5 times a week at 30-45mins each session helped me lose 20lbs in a few months.


----------



## acarroll7715 (Dec 30, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> I freaking hated clen orally; gave me epic shakes and I would get horrible hot flashes and never helped with losing weight or appetite. ECYA in conjunction with a revised diet and upping cardio to about 5 times a week at 30-45mins each session helped me lose 20lbs in a few months.


 
Same here, clen helped a little but EC helped a lot more and I wasn't sweating all throughout the day. I say try both and see what works best for you. One of my buddies would get cold sweats while taking EC and felt clen worked better for him...


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Phentermine. That shit is off the chain, it's basically prescribed speed. I easily lost 10 lbs in about 2 weeks. The flip side is...when your off it...you gain it back. Not recommended for putting on muscle either. But your boss will love you and you get alot of shit done.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Dec 30, 2010)

when people say burn more calories than you eat are they saying eat 1700 calories a day and run/jog/cardio for 1800 calories.  

Or, eat 1700 and run/jog/cardio for 500-600 calories so you only have 1200ish a day?


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello losing weight is easy with regular exercises and natural supplements they reduces body fat and make body fit and healthy.


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Blktaws6 said:


> when people say burn more calories than you eat are they saying eat 1700 calories a day and run/jog/cardio for 1800 calories.
> 
> Or, eat 1700 and run/jog/cardio for 500-600 calories so you only have 1200ish a day?


They mean burn more than you need. So if you burn 3000 calories a day just to survive, but only eat 2500 calories a day, you'll lose weight.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alenjacks said:


> Hello losing weight is easy with regular exercises and natural supplements they reduces body fat and make body fit and healthy.



I'm completely enlightened, and to think I have been struggeling when all I need is regular exercise and natural supplements.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alenjacks said:


> Hello losing weight is easy with regular exercises and natural supplements they reduces body fat and make body fit and healthy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2011)

What is with all the cardio recommendations for weight loss?

1) Diet is the key Cals in vs cals out.
2) Being active.  Weight Training, sports... whatever Just get off ur ass and do something.  I feel some sort of Resistance training is probably your best bet.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

IainDaniel said:


> What is with all the cardio recommendations for weight loss?
> 
> 1) Diet is the key Cals in vs cals out.
> 2) Being active.  Weight Training, sports... whatever Just get off ur ass and do something.  I feel some sort of Resistance training is probably your best bet.


Some things never change to they 

Wendy, If you are serious, eat healthy and less crap food (read Diet and Nutrition forum) do resistance training and some cardio (read training forum).

Supplements and mass amounts of cardio is not the way to go.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Some things never change to they
> 
> Wendy, If you are serious, eat healthy and less crap food (read Diet and Nutrition forum) do resistance training and some cardio (read training forum).
> 
> Supplements and mass amounts of cardio is not the way to go.



This is 100% correct.  There are so many cardio queens where I work out and none of them ever change positively in appearance.  Get on a quality, easily manageable eating plan and get in at least 3-5 resistance training sessions a week.  Do that and eat skightly below your BMR of calories and you will lose weight and more so fat.


----------



## Built (Jan 3, 2011)

Slightly below maintenance, you mean. Not below BMR.


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2011)

Balanced Diet


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 6, 2011)

lmfaoritf  + dam  =laughing my fucking ass off rolling in the floor..  yea try hourse wizz


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

The fast-food diet. Eat only fast food 5-6 times a day for a month.


DISCLAIMER: Don't really do that, because I know some of you are stupid enough to try it.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

IainDaniel said:


> What is with all the cardio recommendations for weight loss?
> 
> 1) Diet is the key Cals in vs cals out.
> 2) Being active.  Weight Training, sports... whatever Just get off ur ass and do something.  I feel some sort of Resistance training is probably your best bet.



BFFM author Tom Venuto seems to be a big advocate of using cardio as a tool for weight loss. he told me im a fat ass and i need to do more cardio. not me personally but in so many words in his writings


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> The fast-food diet. Eat only fast food 5-6 times a day for a month.
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Don't really do that, because I know some of you are stupid enough to try it.



How about the cookie diet?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> How about the cookie diet?



That one works good too. As long as you throw in some Twinkies.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That one works good too. As long as you throw in some Twinkies.



While I was doing cardio the other night, there was some tv program about all these fad diets and one of them was a twinkie diet... swear to god.  And this dude was rocking twinkies the size of 12" subs, I shit you not.

EDIT: couldn't find a pic of them, but I did find the next best thing to REALLY accelerate fatloss:


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

i just use a lot of caffeine and keep my diet in check.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Jan 11, 2011)

kushrooms......why a lot of caffeine?


----------



## |Z| (Jan 11, 2011)

Blktaws6 said:


> kushrooms......why a lot of caffeine?



I'd guess for the appetite suppression and energy that gets depleted in a caloric deficit. 

I personally would pick up Gaspari's Spirodex for energy and appetite suppression. Its the best energy and appetite control supplement I've taken and its not geared to be a fat burner, more of a mood and energy supplement. Worth it IMO thats for sure

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 11, 2011)

workout and diet the best


----------



## xenesis (Jan 14, 2011)

if you follow through your diet plan and consult with physician you can easily lose your weight. Also natural supplement are best for losing weight without any side effect.


----------

